# '08 Subject Assignment #10 - SQUARES - Due April 25th



## MissMia (Apr 11, 2008)

Theme: SQUARES

It's hip to be square!

Everyone is encouraged to participate. Please post new photos for this assignment.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 12, 2008)

Hoooray... I am the first reply!!!


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Apr 12, 2008)

this sorta fits.....
haha lemme know what ya think..
ill get a better entry soon!


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 12, 2008)

This was an idea I had last week, but I reshot it for this assignment and it is my first image I took & processed in RAW.. Woot...


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 12, 2008)

Way cool.. I really like the rubix cubes. 
And the garden path.. Nice work.. It makes me want to go outside and do yard work.. lol


----------



## Spidy (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## rom4n301 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Apr 13, 2008)

My pool:


----------



## davebmck (Apr 13, 2008)

Some of my squares.

BTW, how do you guys upload the full size pictures as opposed to the thumbnails?


----------



## Sim (Apr 13, 2008)

davebmck said:


> Some of my squares.
> 
> BTW, how do you guys upload the full size pictures as opposed to the thumbnails?



I think most people have their images hosted elsewhere (Flickr, Photobucket, etc.) then they just post a link to each picture here.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, all you have to do is load your pictures on an outside account such as photobucket and then copy and paste the link onto your desired thread.


----------



## davebmck (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't see links, I see photos.  How does that work?


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 14, 2008)

Gsurf ~ Like it... maybe a bit too bright?

rom4: Like it... would be nice if it were a little smaller so I could see the whole pic at once... and the sun seems a bit too bright?

MissMia: I really like your colors and composition. :sillysmi:


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, davebmck - you beat me to it!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to see you guys are thinking outside the box! 

gsurf - cool photo

rebeltasha - great colors

spidy - you took my idea!  

rom4 - very interesting capture

missmia - i like your pool :mrgreen:

dioboleque - your photo is very dark - i wish i could see it better

schuylercat & davebmck - great concept!


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah... I don't know what to think about it... I can see it fine on my laptop at home and on my sister's monitor at work, but I can't really see it on my work monitor... maybe I'll get this one printed so I can see if it's the monitor that's too dark or the photo. The photo is pretty much black on black, but i can see the lighter black clearly defined from the darker black on my laptop, it looks the same on my laptop as it does in cam, so i dunno... 

EDIT: I finally figured out how to adjust my work monitor so I can see it now, close to, if not the same as on my laptop. Still might get a print just to see...


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 15, 2008)

davebmck said:


> I don't see links, I see photos. How does that work?


 
Hey Dave: in the window you write your posts in there is a menu bar above it for font, style, etc.  In there is a little yellow box with a mountain icon thingy.  That's the "insert picture" tool.  Press it, and a pop-up will arrive that says "paste the URL of your image."

Paste the whole URL back to your host into the line, carefull to not include HTTP:// twice.

Click OK.

Viola!


----------



## schuylercat (Apr 15, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Glad to see you guys are thinking outside the box!
> 
> schuylercat & davebmck - great concept!


 
Dave gets first dibs - I was late.

How you doing, girl?  I haven't checked on you in a while - I feel guilty!  Are all your busted parts healing?

BTW - I like your pool too!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 15, 2008)

Schuylercat - Thanks for asking. I'm doing better. Last week was a killer. Cabin fever is setting in too.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 15, 2008)

Great photos everyone. Good job!


----------



## STICKMAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Dinner Time:


----------



## davebmck (Apr 16, 2008)

schuylercat said:


> Hey Dave: in the window you write your posts in there is a menu bar above it for font, style, etc.  In there is a little yellow box with a mountain icon thingy.  That's the "insert picture" tool.  Press it, and a pop-up will arrive that says "paste the URL of your image."
> 
> Paste the whole URL back to your host into the line, carefull to not include HTTP:// twice.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks.  I understand it now.  I'm not using a hosting site now, so I will just attach photos like I have been doing.


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 16, 2008)

It may be a bit of a stretch, but I see them...


----------



## Dioboleque (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Apr 17, 2008)

Very creative Dio!! But then again, that is what I have come to expect out of you!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 17, 2008)

Stickman - cool idea

Dioboleque - love the fence shot


----------



## crh428 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll give it a shot:


----------



## jtpro1 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## MissMia (Apr 20, 2008)

crh428 - really nice shot of your keyboard.

jtpro1 - great shot - love the reflection of the clouds.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh Jtpro That is an amazing photo! The reflection of the clouds, and that building, wow! Where was the photo taken?


----------



## jtpro1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh Jtpro That is an amazing photo! The reflection of the clouds, and that building, wow! Where was the photo taken?


 
Thank you! That is the Chase Texas Tower in downtown, Fort Worth. I shot it during the Main Street Arts Festival this weekend. There are some flag poles across the street that I tried to get into the pic, but it didn't quite work out. I'm going to keep trying for that shot. It'll be really cool if I can get it.

JT


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 21, 2008)

Well JT if you manage to get it, by all means we would love to see it!


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 21, 2008)

My suds... :cheers:


----------



## Sobek5150 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## MissPixer (Apr 22, 2008)

My first stab at assignments...I hope that I am submitting it correctly


----------



## MissMia (Apr 22, 2008)

CasperTodd - There's something missing in that square! Hope you were able to enjoy it 

MissPixer - Great job! 

A big thank you to everyone for participating! Keep posting!!!!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## wolfden (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy Purses Batman!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>


 
My favorite so far! It's the fashionista in me typing


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 24, 2008)

here's some squares for ya


----------



## MissMia (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice Jon0807! Thanks for participating.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol thanks.  Took me long enough to find something square, then I realized I had the fireplace mantle right in front of me.  The other thing is a light diffuser from my bathroom


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 25, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>


 
My wife thought this picture was very moving.  It brought tears to her eyes.  I'm sure she will have a new expensive purse when she gets home today from work......ale:


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 25, 2008)

Heehee, glad several of you enjoyed the purses shot!! I got my knuckles gently rapped for taking it (I knew the saleslady would probably not like me taking it, but it's easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission, right? And I promised her I wasn't from a competitor, so I was truthful)


----------



## MRivera (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are some images I took at my sister's house today...





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## MissMia (Apr 25, 2008)

Great work everyone! Thank you for participating!!!!


----------

